
The Language Squint Test - maxwell
http://lkesteloot.blogspot.com/2008/06/language-squint-test.html
======
gunderson
If you bring some of the close parens down to new lines, then the lisp example
is just as "squintable" as the java.

I know that's bad lisp style, so I guess you'd have to argue that lisp devs
have bad taste or don't care about program structure, neither of which are
true.

~~~
maxwell
The author seems to be is appreciating an anti-feature. If you can squint at a
block of code and know roughly what it does based on formatting alone, you've
probably found an artificial pattern which should be rewritten at a higher
level of abstraction (if you can without hitting the conceptual ceiling of
your language).

